# Hello!



## Summer36 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and so happy I found this website and forum. It's nice to have somewhere to go and see you're not alone in some of the issues faced in marriage.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TAM.


----------

